# First Time Captiva Questions



## Big Matt (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm spending three days in June on Captiva on my way to Marco Island.  It will be me, my wife, 21 and 18 year old sons.

Questions:

1) should I stock up on groceries on the mainland, Sanibel, or just wing it on Captiva.  I'll probably make sandwiches, snacks for the beach and eat out at night.  Where I'm staying is walking distance to everything.

2) are there any restaurants that are really fun/special.  Not looking for high end.

3) is it worth the money to get a water taxi to other islands?

4) Are there any other ideas that I should consider for activities.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 27, 2016)

yes stock up on groceries before trip to Captiva.   only a non chain grocery store on Sanibel, nothing on Captiva.   I don't believe there is a water taxi, bu take some of the boat trips off Captiva to Useppa Island, and other islands. You probably should try the Bubble Room on Captiva.  I don't know where you are staying, but when we visited someone staying in a timeshare on Captiva, there were no beach chairs or umbrellas, no concessions, and you had to call and hire a company that would bring them out for the week.  
Marco will have plenty of grocery stores, it is a big island, Captiva has a small restaurant section and the rest is resorts. also, there are no chains on Sanibel or Captiva.  We always go to Ding Darling on Sanibel, and the beaches.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 27, 2016)

There is a Publix on Summerlin at Sanibel Beach Place just before the Causeway.  You should probably stock-up there and drive on to Captiva.  Jerry's food and Baileys are on Sanibel, but a bit expensive.

Doc Ford's at South Seas Island Resort, Keylime Bistro, Mucky Duck, and Green Flash are all well-considered.  So is the Bubble Room.

Captiva Cruises offers several cruises to other islands as well as a sunset cruise.

Go to Ding Darling (Wildlife Drive is closed on Friday) and take it all in.  

HTH


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 27, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> Marco will have plenty of grocery stores, it is a big island, Captiva has a small restaurant section and the rest is resorts.



This made me curious about the relative sizes of Marco and Sanibel.  After some research, I learned that Marco has a total area of 22.8 square miles (12.1 land, 10.7 water.  Sanibel / Captiva has a total area of 33.16 square miles (17.21 land, 15.96 water).  In reality, Sanibel is the big island, but Marco is certainly more densely populated with more grocery options.  The tough part about Captiva is that it is so FAR from the causeway to South Seas, and it can take an hour just to make that drive during peak season.  Marco is only about 4X5 miles.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 27, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> This made me curious about the relative sizes of Marco and Sanibel.  After some research, I learned that Marco has a total area of 22.8 square miles (12.1 land, 10.7 water.  Sanibel / Captiva has a total area of 33.16 square miles (17.21 land, 15.96 water).  In reality, Sanibel is the big island, but Marco is certainly more densely populated with more grocery options.  The tough part about Captiva is that it is so FAR from the causeway to South Seas, and it can take an hour just to make that drive during peak season.  Marco is only about 4X5 miles.



yes, i was only referring to Captiva island because he mentioned he was within walking distance of everything.  Everything on Captive is not very big.    I think something like 67 % of Sanibel/Captiva is designated as preserve and not developed.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 27, 2016)

Sea Six, I forgot you were on Marco.  We spent quite a bit of time there this year as one cousin rented for February, and my sister rented for month of March.  there were off Bald Eagle near Snook Inn.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice.  Very helpful


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 30, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> Sea Six, I forgot you were on Marco.  We spent quite a bit of time there this year as one cousin rented for February, and my sister rented for month of March.  there were off Bald Eagle near Snook Inn.



I can always tell how crowded it is by the traffic on Bald Eagle, especially between Collier Blvd and San Marco Rd.  Sometimes it is like a solid line of cars all going 22 in a 35.  Thank God season is over!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Big Matt,


If you decide not to stock up on groceries before you get to Sanibel/Captiva,
you have two excellent choices on Sanibel Island - Jerry's Foods and Bailey's General Store.

Jerry's Foods Sanibel
in Jerry's Shopping Center
1700 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel, FL 33957
www.Jerrysfoods.com

Bailey's General Store
2477 Periwinkle Way
Sanibel, FL 33957
http://baileys-sanibel.com
Bailey's General Store is a full-service grocery and hardware store and has been on Sanibel since 1899.

I think you would enjoy a visit to Sanibel Historical Museum and Village
For more info see www.sanibelmuseum.org

Also check out Museums & Attractions on Sanibel Island and Captiva Island
www.sanibel-captiva.org

A moderately-priced restaurant that my wife and I enjoyed on Sanibel is
Rosie's Cafe Grill & Ice Cream, 2330 Palm Ridge Road, Sanibel Island, FL 33957
Their Ice Cream is from Royal Scope Ice Cream in Bonita Springs. The restaurant is across the street from CVS Pharmacy and is near the entrance to the Sanibel Historical Museum and Village.

For Cruises see Captiva Cruises - www.captivacruises.com
We took their Sunset Cruise and thoroughly enjoyed it and the dolphins sightings too.
Be sure to check out their "Out-Island Cruises" link on their website. I found out about this too late or we would have chosen one of these cruises too.

The Bubble Room Restaurant on Captiva Island is a one-of-a kind place. To cut expenses go for their desserts and skip the meal.

Have a great trip


Richard


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2016)

I know a guy that lives on Sanibel that doesnt cook, Im not sure he has ever used his stove. He buys the prepared meals from Baileys

When I moved to South Ft Myers 20 years ago, I went to Sanibel nearly every week  to walk my dog on the beach, or shop or for dinner...No more,  Still no chain stores and no fast food (except the old Dairy Queen) and no high rises, and still an authentic, old Florida experience that you cant get anywhere else but there are too many people now, traffic is awful.  I prefer to stay home


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2016)

Ron: The bridge ruined Sanibel when it opened in 1963.
Before then, the ferry was the only way over to the island. I remember doing that as a child. There were maybe two little motels and South Seas Plantation was more a little fishing village than resort.
.


----------



## Sea Six (May 1, 2016)

Take a boat ride to Cabbage Key and have a cheeseburger in paradise.  This place was supposedly the inspiration for the Jimmy Buffet song, but I don't believe it because they don't sell french fries.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> Ron: The bridge ruined Sanibel when it opened in 1963.
> Before then, the ferry was the only way over to the island. I remember doing that as a child. There were maybe two little motels and South Seas Plantation was more a little fishing village than resort.
> .



Big Matt,

You'll learn about Sanibel before the Bridge at the Sanibel Historical Museum and Village - you'll see some short movies too that will give you a great perspective of life on Sanibel in the early days.

Well worth a visit in my opinion.

Richard


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> Ron: The bridge ruined Sanibel when it opened in 1963.
> Before then, the ferry was the only way over to the island. I remember doing that as a child. There were maybe two little motels and South Seas Plantation was more a little fishing village than resort.
> .



Before my time, but neighbors have told me about it

There is a piece of Captiva that was separated from the rest of the island and bridge access not long ago.. Ive looked buying a place  there. But my little piece of paradise in Cape Coral works for me;on a canal with a pool and a boat and with banana, mango,  papaya and avocado trees, and something I dont know what it is except that it tastes great in the back yard.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Before my time, but neighbors have told me about it
> 
> There is a piece of Captiva that was separated from the rest of the island and bridge access not long ago.. Ive looked buying a place  there. But my little piece of paradise in Cape Coral works for me;on a canal with a pool and a boat and with banana, mango,  papaya and avocado trees, and something I dont know what it is except that it tastes great in the back yard.



Hi Ron,

I think you're referring to Hurricane Charley that divided North Captiva Island into two in 2004.  For more info, see http://coastal.er.usgs.gov/hurricanes/charley/

However, North Captiva Island was separated from Captiva island  in a 1921 Hurricane which created Redfish Pass.
For more info, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Captiva_Island

Our sunset cruise took us around North Captiva Island which is only accessible by boat. There are some vacation homes on North Captiva Island and they generate their own power. 


Richard


----------



## Glynda (May 16, 2016)

*Sanibel Captiva*



Talent312 said:


> Ron: The bridge ruined Sanibel when it opened in 1963.
> Before then, the ferry was the only way over to the island. I remember doing that as a child. There were maybe two little motels and South Seas Plantation was more a little fishing village than resort.
> .



Born and raised in Ft Myers. My dad was a farm implement dealer and I remember when Sanibel and Captiva were mostly farms.  Daddy would sometimes take me with him to call on farmers because I loved to ride the ferry. 
The bridge certainly did change things!  Can't believe I'm heading back for my 50th high school reunion next month. How did _tha_t happen already??


----------



## Sea Six (May 16, 2016)

Who back then would have ever thought it would cost $6 just to cross the bridge


----------



## Talent312 (May 16, 2016)

MULTIZ321 said:


> However, North Captiva Island was separated from Captiva island in a 1921 Hurricane which created Redfish Pass.



In 1984, I landed on North Captiva in a little sailboat quite by accident.

The little hand-held rudder had broken off from the boat and North Capitva  was the closest hunk of dry land in the vicinity. My DW and I were quite concerned that we could be marooned there.

Fortunately, two ladies were there having a picnic, and after a while, their husbands came back from fishing, tethered our boat to theirs and hauled us back to South Seas.

.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 16, 2016)

Glynda said:


> Born and raised in Ft Myers. My dad was a farm implement dealer and I remember when Sanibel and Captiva were mostly farms.  Daddy would sometimes take me with him to call on farmers because I loved to ride the ferry.
> The bridge certainly did change things!  Can't believe I'm heading back for my 50th high school reunion next month. How did _tha_t happen already??



Hi Glynda,

When you're in the area and if you decide to visit Sanibel again, if you haven't visited the Sanibel Historical Museum and Village, I think you would enjoy it - especially the pictures of Sanibel before the bridge and pictures and information about  the farms that you recall.

Have a great reunion.

Richard


----------



## joewillie12 (May 16, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> I'm spending three days in June on Captiva on my way to Marco Island.  It will be me, my wife, 21 and 18 year old sons.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Hey Big Matt,

There is a nice restaurant called Cip's Place with excellent food that serves lunch and dinner on Sanibel. Very reasonable prices including a happy hour between 4-7. Might come in handy if you decide to explore Sanibel... btw, if Brianna is your server tell her you know me
http://cipsplace.com/
Joe


----------



## Glynda (May 17, 2016)

*Museum and Village*



MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Glynda,
> 
> When you're in the area and if you decide to visit Sanibel again, if you haven't visited the Sanibel Historical Museum and Village, I think you would enjoy it - especially the pictures of Sanibel before the bridge and pictures and information about  the farms that you recall.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Richard, I would like to do that!


----------



## shagnut (May 20, 2016)

Good shelling in both Captiva and Sanibel.  They have shelling trips to Cayo Costa if interested.  We loved the cheeseburgers at Cheeseburger, Cheeseburger. shaggy


----------



## sandcastles (May 21, 2016)

Just being there for 3 days on Captiva you are probably not going to be doing much cooking.  I would just buy my groceries at Baileys on Sanibel.  There is also The Island Store on Captiva, Island Provisions on Captiva and the Ship's Store at South Seas if you are staying there.  All 3 of these are on the pricey side but if you need a few things they are more convenient then going back to Sanibel.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 29, 2016)

I finished my three day trip to Captiva this past Sunday.  We stayed in a 2BR 2BA cottage at Jensen's Marina and Twin Palm Cottages.  I got my monies worth.  The location was one block from Andy Rosse Road and right on the water.  The place is old school, but had everything I wanted and was spotless.  The brothers who run the place were nothing but helpful.  

We ate dinner at RC Otters and Key Lime Bistro.  Both were just okay.  I wouldn't go back.  We grabbed a beer and some snacks at Mucky Duck.  I'd go there again.  Our best meal by far was at the Lazy Flamingo for lunch.  Great food and prices were reasonable.  

We also got food from the Island Market.  I thought their prices were really good given the location.  We grilled burgers on the last night right at the Marina and bought the meat from the Market.  I'd do more of that and less eating out next time down.  

We did Ding Darling in the morning one day and thought it was amazing.  We went to Bailey's grocery and hardware stores to get things we needed while we were over in Sanibel.  Prices were very reasonable for a non-chain.  Quality was excellent.  

All in all we loved Captiva and will return.  We'll come back for a week next time and skip Marco Island entirely.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 29, 2016)

I laughed at your last sentence.  My sister rented for a month on Marco, she had the same sentiment.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 29, 2016)

Nobody is talking about the disgusting brown water released from Lake Okeechobee that is ruining the coast of Sanibel.  There are pictures on the news tonight of the brown water, and a resident saying that "his motor oil looks cleaner than the water".   We see tourists telling the news crew how they are leaving the area because the beach is disgusting.


----------

